# something I made for my Pupsy :)



## Dolgad (Sep 27, 2004)

just really want to share  

this sweater I made for her myself out of my old scarf (I put in in "chi pictures" but will show it here anyway, sorry for spam  :









and this nice soft pillow I made for her with the leftovers of the materials I had ...and a "paw" I made :wink:


----------



## Mia's Mom (Jan 25, 2005)

Those are really great. I may try that.

Thanks for sharing


----------



## Kelly (Jun 30, 2004)

They are both so cool! You did a really good job!


----------



## Kari (May 13, 2004)

You are pretty talented, good job! :wink:


----------



## Tinker (Jan 3, 2005)

They are both really nice, I love the sweater especially. I'm going to try a sleeveless one next for Marcus as he has learned how to get the ones with sleeves off by pulling the sleeves off first.


----------



## sullysmum (Mar 6, 2004)

Very well made, i thought the furry cushion /pad was a bought one, the paw looks really good.


----------



## Vala (Jul 8, 2004)

GREAT JOB!!


----------



## MissMolly (Jan 28, 2005)

WOW those look really nice! You did a great job!


----------



## KB (Apr 13, 2004)

Pretty sharp!! You might be on to a money making venture :tshirt:


----------



## Gadget's Mom (Jan 14, 2005)

That is a nice sweater. I love the pillow you made...   


I might have to get my sewing machine out... Oh no... not the sewing machine thing..... :dontknow:


----------



## Camilla (Nov 29, 2004)

Well done!! the sweater is so cute and I love the blanket...


----------



## Dolgad (Sep 27, 2004)

Thank you everybody for such nice responses! :wave: 
Encourages me to create something else


----------



## stelun (Mar 14, 2004)

Those are nice! You did a good job! :thumbright:


----------



## Boogaloo (Mar 27, 2004)

Those are really great - good job!!


----------

